# Printing from an old DOS program



## mymanmo (Nov 14, 2007)

A friend is running Windows 98 and uses an old DOS program for his business. He recently changed printers and installed the drivers and the printer works fine, even though it's attached through usb. However, the DOS program will not print . I have attempted to use the "set up" section of the program without success. The program shows printing for parallel and serial connection but of course not for usb. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There is a couple of different option you can do.

1) You can Share the printer, then use NET USE to map the shared printer to LPT1.
2) Software solution: http://www.dos2usb.com/
3) Software Solution: http://www.dosprn.com/

We have talked about this several times on the forums. I am sure if you search you will find the threads.


----------



## G-Norman (Nov 15, 2007)

Printfil too: http://www.printfil.com


----------



## mymanmo (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks a lot, sorry, should have searched it first. Thanks again


----------

